# Replacement parts



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone found a site that has replacement parts for the razr at a decent price? Particularly oem batteries, screens, LCD, and digitizers. My buddy broke his screen already and wants me to fix it. Thanks


----------

